# SE WI Seeking established game OR DM



## trippdup (Feb 24, 2005)

Looking for either an established game in the Kenosha/Racine area with room for one more experienced player OR a DM in the area who would like to run a game with one experienced player and several, as yet, relatively inexperienced players, but who very much enjoy the game.


----------



## trippdup (Mar 3, 2005)

bump


----------

